# par mes seins



## Hole

Hello!

I can't find this expression anywhere. I think I understand it, but I'm not sure. The context: a mistress abandoned by her lover because he got married talks to her friend, who tells her: "Ton règne est fini!", and she answers: "Non, par mes seins!" And then she goes on explaining why her ex lover will eventually come back to her. Is it something like: "No, or my name is not ...."?

Thanks!


----------



## Carcassonnaise

What is the date of the writing, Hole?


----------



## jetset

_for the sake of my breast_ ?


----------



## Hole

1960, I think, but it is happening in the 17 century.


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Hole said:


> 1960, I think, but it is happening in the 17 century.



By my troth... but that might be a bit cliched 17th century.


----------



## Hole

I like the one with troth  Thank you both!


----------



## Quintis

Hello,

I think it's something along the lines of :

_No, [I swear it] on my breasts, this is not over._

A similar structure to :

_On my honor, this is is not over._

I don't know if it would make sense in English to translate simply as _On my breasts_ but the basic idea is that she would be ready to bet her breasts he will come back.


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Quintis said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think it's something along the lines of :
> 
> _No, [I swear it] on my breasts, this is not over._
> 
> A similar structure to :
> 
> _On my honor, this is is not over._
> 
> I don't know if it would make sense in English to translate simply as _On my breasts_ but the basic idea is that she would be ready to bet her breasts he will come back.




That would not be a translation.  It would be a betrayal.


----------



## Quintis

What do you mean?


----------



## Carcassonnaise

traduttore, traditore.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Hole,

Ne serait-ce pas tout simplement un jeu de mots avec l'expression "(jurer) par tous les saints !" (to swear by all that is holy) ? En jouant sur les sonorités identiques entre seins et saints ? Ça sent le détournement d'expression soit par malice de l'auteur soit pour montrer que la femme confond les deux seins/saints...


----------



## Hildy1

I agree with Quintis about "I swear it on my breasts", except that it might be "I swear it _by_ my breasts". 

Swearing by body parts was fairly common at various times in the past. Swearing "on my honor" would probably not fit this character. She swears by something that is important to her; she may not have much honor to swear by.

Added: Very good point by KaRiNe about "saint/sein". How how to find something corresponding in English...


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Well, I'm sorry, but "I swear it on my breasts" sounds as odd and unlikely a phrase in English as any I've heard   "By my breasts" might be better, but still puzzling.  If it is a word play on "Par les saints", that would make sense.


----------



## Hildy1

It's true, Carcassonnaise, that the English expression is odd. But isn't the French one odd too? I assumed that it was meant to give flavour to the writing.


----------



## Quintis

Well, yes the expression is clearly obsolete in both languages if that is what you mean.

I wasn't sure if one should swear by or on something (what is the rule by the way?) so I added *on my honour* to make a parallel but it would be daring for her to say *On my honour.*

Hadn't thought about *Par les saints*, it is clearly a play on words but I'm still sure it would be a witty remark to say* By my breasts* even without the fact that the words are homonyms.


----------



## Nicomon

J'aime aussi l'analyse de Karine.  

D'autant plus qu'il est écrit _*par* mes seins _et non _*sur* mes seins  _(comme on dirait :_ sur mon honneur/sur la tête de ma mère,_ etc.)

Sur le modèle de _As God/Heaven is my witness :  As my breasts are my witness?  _


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Well, if you have to have breasts, I think "As my breasts are my witness" is good and quite funny.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

To keep the pun, couldn't one say: "by my holy breasts!" ?


----------



## Nicomon

Carcassonnaise a suggéré _by my troth_ (qui serait en français _par/__sur ma foi). 

_Il me vient donc aussi (parce que les mots se ressemblent un peu, au son, et en présumant que la personne soit un tantinet vulgaire) : 
... _by my tits. 

_Mais bon, c'est peut-être un peu beaucoup tiré par les cheveux.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Pour tout dire, cette réplique pourrait tout à fait avoir sa place dans la série Kaamelott.
J'aimerais bien que Hole nous dise si c'est bien à vocation comique...


----------



## Quintis

Otherwise there is* the Holy Breath of God* which could be subverted into *the Holy Breast of God* if pun there must be.

I don't know if the penny would drop though.


----------



## Nicomon

Je viens de remarquer que Hole a récemment ouvert quelques fils au sujet du film _Angélique, marquise des anges. 

_À tout hasard, ce ne serait pas le même contexte?


----------



## Carcassonnaise

Apparently, and surprisingly, "tits" are from Old English, so that would work!  It's all beginning to sound very Shakespearean and bawdy and could maybe work


----------



## Hole

Well, I don't know if it was meant to be funny, I don't think so, it sounds pretty serious, because later she goes on saying that she will have her revenge. Yes, it is from Angelique, but I'm not supposed to translate it into English, I was just surprised by this expression, I've never heard of it and I can't find it on the Internet either. But now it's clearer. Thank you all!


----------



## Carcassonnaise

We've all been wracking our brains for you, Hole, and you don't even need to translate it??


----------



## Le-Petit-Prince

A défaut de comprendre cette expression, on peut proposer comme solution par défaut en attendant de creuser, 

"Par mes seins", signifierait ici "mes saints me protègent", "Dieu me protège", voir simplement "par Dieu !" =>
- Ton règne est fini !
  - Non Dieu me protège ! ou "Non par Dieu !" => les Anglais trouveront facilement une expression


  1) Il y a l'hypothèse de l'humour, comme l'a souligné Karine, l'auteur se moquerait de la personne en question par la confusion Saints/Seins. (le personnage est-il décrit comme ridicule ? simplet ?)

2) il y a l'hypothèse d'une allégorie plus sérieuse

L'expression en elle-même n'a rien d'incohérent. Les seins sont le signe de la fertilité, de la richesse, de la future épouse mère qui va allaiter ses enfants, sans compter l'aspect érotique de l'organe par lequel une femme a la fierté d'être une femme susceptible de plaire aux hommes. Les seins ont donc un rôle ambivalent de femme maîtresse / femme mère.

  "Non par mes seins" pourrait signifier "non, mes seins m'en sont garants, m'en sont témoins". Ce qui signifie : non je ne renoncerai pas, il me reviendra... (ils se marièrent et blanche neige eut 3 petits lutins ....)

 Ca n'empêche pas parallèlement d'y voir un détournement d'expression "par mes saints/seins" qui me protègent tous les deux, tant qu'à faire ...

 Mais cette expression "par mes seins" ne semble aucunement validée, même si elle pourrait avoir un sens. Je n'ai rien trouvé dans le dictionnaire tlfi.

   Même si cette thématique du sein signe de fertilité et organe érotique est un peu désuet de nos jours et risque de faire rire certains, il faut malgré tout se replacer au 17ème. Après je ne suis pas spécialiste de littérature, mais par exemple pour avoir lu il y a longtemps Rabelais cette thématique était bien présente à cette époque : sein fertilité / sein organe érotique. Dans un tel contexte l'expression n'aurait absolument rien d'incongru. 

 Il faut juste savoir si l'on se situe dans un contexte burlesque et ça renvoit au cas numéro 1, si ce n'est pas le cas et bien je ne sais pas si il faut que l'on se tourne vers de la tragédie à la Racine.


----------



## Hole

Carcassonnaise said:


> We've all been wracking our brains for you, Hole, and you don't even need to translate it??



I do, just not into English  So you see, it wasn't all in vain, you helped me understand it better. But to tell you the truth, I didn't expect that may replies.


----------



## Quintis

Well, it had *seins* in the title and part of the challenge was to find a pun about them, hence the number of replies probably....


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Parle pour toi, Quintis ! 
Pour ma part, c'est le jeu de mots contenu dans le titre qui m'a attirée ! 
Et maintenant que je sais que c'est tiré d'Angélique, je n'ai plus de doute, "par mes saints !".


----------



## Le-Petit-Prince

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Parle pour toi, Quintis !
> Pour ma part, c'est le jeu de mots contenu dans le titre qui m'a attirée !
> Et maintenant que je sais que c'est tiré d'Angélique, je n'ai plus de doute, "par mes saints !".




Si ça vient bien d'Angélique ce n'est pas de nature à vraiment résoudre notre problème.
J'avoue n'avoir pas vu toutes les péripéties d'Angélique dans ma jeunesse, ce téléfilm plaisait plutôt aux jeunes filles (avec le terrible balafré Robert Hssein !!!), tu es peut-être plus experte que moi.

Mais en tout cas sur ce que j'ai vu, j'ai le souvenir du romantique, à l'eau de rose à souhaits, une touche d'érotisme... mais pas forcément de burlesque, ou j'étais trop jeune pour comprendre c'est tout à fait possible, après tout on dit toujours qu'à âge égal les filles sont plus matures que les garçons. Je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'Angélique fut traitée par son auteur de simplette et idiote.

  Il n'empêche qu'il peut effectivement y avoir un contexte particulier où l'on se situerait dans un cadre burlesque, ça demeure possibke dans la série Angélique, ce qui serait presque exclu dans une tragédie de Racine par exemple, en revanche dans une comédie de Molière là le jeu de mot ne fait guère de doute. 

    D'ailleurs en parlant d'érotisme, il me semble en effet que ce qui caractérisait Angélique c'était ses très jolis décolletés (bon tu vas me traiter de lubrique...), mais à part cela c'est vrai aussi que je n'ai jamais lu les livres en question, donc je ne sais jusqu'à quel degré la version papier contient un aspect érotique.  Donc "par mes seins" (par tout ce que j'ai de plus sensuelle en moi, de plus attirant... grand Dieu non je t'assure il me reviendra... why not ??? Cela doit-il forcément prêter à sourire ? Pas forcément, et après tout que l'expression existe ou pas on s'en fout, il est coutumier pour les écrivains de crééer des expressions pour la circonstance) 

 Même si les mots ont fait unaniment sourire les gens parce que vous avez jugé cette expression par rapport à nos critères d'aujourd'hui, je pense avoir démontré que pris dans une autre époque, dans un autre contexte, ces mots peuvent se prêter à une interprétation plus profondes. C'est pour cela je j'incite à la prudence.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Le-Petit-Prince,

Tu m'as mal comprise ou je n'ai pas été assez explicite. Pour moi, c'est "par mes saints" l'expression entendue par Hole...
Maintenant mon doute est celui-ci : est-ce que Hole a entendu ce passage dans le film (mon hypothèse, avec peut-être un petit glissement coquin de la caméra vers la généreuse poitrine de l'actrice, Michèle Mercier ou une autre ?), ou lit-il le bouquin ? 
Dans ce dernier cas, je me retire sur la pointe des pieds...


----------

